

Browsarity, Rapportive, Etacts: game on for browser apps - amirnathoo
http://blog.webmynd.com/2010/03/18/browsarity-rapportive-etacts-game-on-for-browser-apps/

======
davidedicillo
I love Rapportive and Etacs, those plus a couple of other lab features make of
Gmail a killer product. It was great before but these addons are definitely
helping the business use of it.

